
Apple’s iPhone Upgrade Program is a strategy to turn carriers into “dumb pipes” - jackgavigan
http://qz.com/500349/apples-iphone-upgrade-program-is-a-brilliant-strategy-to-turn-carriers-into-dumb-pipes/
======
angdis
Good for Apple! Its about time the big carriers got their comeuppance. We come
some way since the days when the business model of carriers was little more
than $5 ringtones, un-installable crapware, and nickle-diming every feature.
There is still a way to go.

